# KYT: Little



## Sinkhead (Apr 19, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is Little!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions




Osaka (On hold)
slvrdrgn123
pikadude1006
Skye07
Costello!
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet
tinymonkeyt
Mars
RedIce
moozxy
Salamantis
superrob
thebobevil
xblackoutx





Spoiler: Past sessions



Masta_mind257 (April 17th to 19th)
Twiffles (April 12th to 17th)
Orc (April 9th to 12th)
xalphax (April 9th to 9th)
ChotaZ (April 4th to 7th)
cupajoe38 (March 27th to April 4th due to April Fools)
The Teej (March 24th to 27th due to site downtime)
WeaponXxX (March 22nd to 24th)
ZeWarriorReturns (March 18th to 20th)
Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

*Posts merged*

Favourite lolcat?
Who is your God?
Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?


----------



## JPH (Apr 19, 2008)

Your favorite pair of shoes?

When are you and Costy getting married?

Favorite desert?

Favorite soft drink (soda)?

Pets?


----------



## Urza (Apr 19, 2008)

Will I ever get my sandwich?


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 19, 2008)

1. Do you hate me or not?
2. Will you swear at me within the next three years?
3. Can I go back to being "Fucking scum"?  Your abnormal amount of kindness scares me.


----------



## PBC (Apr 19, 2008)

If you had a child would you name it Tiny if Boy and Mini if a girl? If so...Please do. 

Do you fit in a regular size dryer? Do your friends turn it on once you get in? 

If someone was shorter than you would you look down on them =X ?
If someone was taller than you would you look up to them?

When you say little out loud does it sometimes sound like Luddle?

Do I taste like soot and poo or sunshine dust?

Kk I'm done.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 19, 2008)

A wizard has turned you into a Midkip, is this awesome?


----------



## distorted.freque (Apr 19, 2008)

1) Why so awesome?
2) Favorite color?
3) What is your opinion on clowns?
4) When threatened by a drunken thief, what will you do?
5) Do you even know me?


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 19, 2008)

W  H  Y
S  O
S  E  R  I  A  L  ?


----------



## Urza (Apr 19, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Why so serial?


Little-Os: All the female moaning needed to start off your day right.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 19, 2008)

How little are you, really?
Do you drink?
If so, what do you drink?
How long can you hold your breath?
Ever killed someone?
Do you like me?


----------



## dice (Apr 19, 2008)

have you given away that tv yet?


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 19, 2008)

Coke or Pepsi?
Muffin or cupcake?
Shaunj or Costello?
Would you rather finish this sentence or answer this question?
Is the cake really a lie?


----------



## Westside (Apr 19, 2008)

1. Are you racist against us Uzbeks?
2. Why or why not?
4. Why did I skip #3?
5. Rocky or Rambo?
6. Celine Dion or Michael Bolton?
7. What kind of Math do you prefer: Indefinite integration or three dimensional vector geometry?


----------



## Jackreyes (Apr 19, 2008)

Why did you never email me back? (Dw by the way I managed to get it done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for helping me as much as you did)
Which Premiership Football (soccer for americans) club?
Why little?


----------



## hankchill (Apr 19, 2008)

1. Are you really going to answer all these questions, or not show up at all?
2. Really?
3. No really?


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

1. How "Little" are you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
2. Got any cats?
3. Do you like cats?


----------



## JacobReaper (Apr 20, 2008)

Cake or cookies?
Favorite soda?
Who is 1337er you or you?
Did you get that awesome ironboard?
Why havent you replied? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is lagman still in your basement?


----------



## phoood (Apr 20, 2008)

Scrubbers or phoood?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 20, 2008)

You gonna answer these questions?
Im not gonna bother writing up any if you're not going to show...


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 20, 2008)

who are you?
are you real?
why did you join this site?
do you know your purpose in life?
do you have a life?
what kinds of manga you like? (action, romance)
are you really a girl?
are you straight?
do you like mac or pc?
would you get a ipod or a zune?
a DS or a PSP?
Naruto or Bleach?
Who is your favorite character in brawl?
in all mangas?
in all time?
Do you use key shortcuts?
how old are you?
do you masturbate?
was the last question uneasy for you?
how many internets do you have?
do you know the true meaning of hrth?
do you play any blizzard games?
how many games do you own legitimately?
Do you think westside should be unbanned?
do you think a new ds is going to be released?
do you think i made too many questions?
why dint u answer the last like hundred questions?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 20, 2008)

Question?


----------



## Zonix (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you love me?
How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 20, 2008)

Will you answer these questions?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 21, 2008)

Why are you a girl?

How are baby's born?

Why is grass green?

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Little (Apr 21, 2008)

This proper so better copy and paste from notepad <3 Hope its not hard to read. Sorry for the delays in answering your questions. Thank you for your questions. And thanks to Sinkhead for doing KYT =)

<b>SINKHEAD</b>

Favourite lolcat?
I don't really get this whole Lolcat thing =/ I remember railcat? Railcat was cute.

Who is your God?
I'm an atheist. I don't believe in God... I see amazing things in all the people around me. Life itself is my God.

Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?
A firewoman. Those uniforms are sexy.


<b>JPH 
</b>

Your favorite pair of shoes?
My stupidly high golden sandal heels that always make my feet hurt - I wear them regardless.

When are you and Costy getting married?
31st September 2009

Favorite desert?
Chocolate fudge cake with custard even though I try to avoid sugar!

Favorite soft drink (soda)?
I don't drink soda... if I have to it would be elderflower.

Pets?
My parents stole my guinea pigs and killed my fish =( 

<b>URZA
</b>
Will I ever get my sandwich?
No. Bread is really bad for you unless its wholemeal.

<b>SCRUBER STEVE</b>
1. Do you hate me or not?
Not. Hating people on the internet is very stupid. I think your a pretty cool guy and very mature for your young years.

2. Will you swear at me within the next three years?
Most certainly, yes. No amount of evening primrose can make me non-hormonal.

3. Can I go back to being "Fucking scum"? Your abnormal amount of kindness scares me.
No. You're a sweetie.

<b>PBC</b>

If you had a child would you name it Tiny if Boy and Mini if a girl? If so...Please do.
I don't think I will choose to submit my children to years of abuse and bullying. My first child shall be called Cecilia (regardless of gender)

Do you fit in a regular size dryer? Do your friends turn it on once you get in?
You heard the story of me sleeping with my head inside a washing machine didn't you >.>

If someone was shorter than you would you look down on them =X ?
I love short people. I try to stand next to them as much as possible.

If someone was taller than you would you look up to them?
No, I'd find something to stand on. 

When you say little out loud does it sometimes sound like Luddle?
Listen to the next podcast and find out <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />

Do I taste like soot and poo or sunshine dust?
Depends. Do you shower in soot, play around in poo or bathe in sunshine dust?

<b>Moozxy</b>
A wizard has turned you into a Midkip, is this awesome?
Yeah... annoying people will be even more natural now.

<b>COALFIRE</b>
1) Why so awesome?
No you.

2) Favorite color?
Red =) 

3) What is your opinion on clowns?
Well, they aren't scary.... they aren't hot... they are a great source of kids entertainment. Except that mac donalds clown, he should be killed for making kids want mac donalds.

4) When threatened by a drunken thief, what will you do?
If he has a weapon... probably give him want he wants. (or she) If  they are really drunk with no weapon, then just run away. 

5) Do you even know me? huh.gif
Honestly, I can't say I personally know you. But I would love to get to know you =D Drop into IRC sometime =)

<b>SCRUBER STEVE</b>
Why so serial...
Why not?

<b>The Tee J</b>

How little are you, really?
5 2

Do you drink?
Yes.

If so, what do you drink?
Water, Greentea, fruit tea.... when I'm being well behaved. Latte when I need a pick me up.... and WKD/other girlie alcopops, malibu and coke or bailies when I'm having a good night out =)

How long can you hold your breath?
Not very long at all. Like 20 seconds or something. I'm tempted to try and find out for real... but nah.

Ever killed someone?
No. I could never ever live with the guilt of taking someones life... even if it was someone evil like hitler or something, I still couldn't do it.

Do you like me?
Yes.

<b>DICE</b>

Have you given away that tv yet?
No! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sleep.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="-_-" border="0" alt="sleep.gif" /> Some woman was meant to pick it up but never ever showed. Its sitting on my kitchen table taking up far too much space.

Dark AURA

Coke or Pepsi?
Water.

Muffin or cupcake?
Cupcake!

Shaunj or Costello?
That's really unfair. Costy? Shaun still is great though, he just sounds chavvy british... costello sounds hot french! and costello has amazing blue eyes.

Would you rather finish this sentence or answer this question?
................

Is the cake really a lie?
No, but its full of preservatives and nasties.

<b>WEST SIDE</b>
1. Are you racist against us Uzbeks?
No.

2. Why or why not?
Because I like to judge everyone based on them as an individual rather than where they come from... that way, I get to judge more people!

4. Why did I skip #3?
Because Uzbeks can't count <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" /> (kidding <3)

5. Rocky or Rambo?
Rocky because I actually know who that is.

6. Celine Dion or Michael Bolton?
Neither?

7. What kind of Math do you prefer: Indefinite integration or three dimensional vector geometry? 
Oh integration for sure<3

<b>JackReyes</b>

Why did you never email me back? (Dw by the way I managed to get it done smile.gif thanks for helping me as much as you did)
omg! I'm soooo sorry i completly forgot =o i was going to get matt to help because he's proper pro.... then i just completly forgot. I'm so sorry =( I really hope you get it, what you had was great =) You certainly deserve it!

Which Premiership Football (soccer for americans) club?
Liverpool. 

Why little?
Because I'm not very big =(

<b>HANKCHILL</b>
1. Are you really going to answer all these questions, or not show up at all?
I'm going to answer them all =o Though my shoulders are hurting and tired from carrying a big bag all the way through London! I'm going through pppaainn to answer them =D

2. Really?
For shure!

3. No really?
Well.......

<b>SUPERROB.</b>
1. How "Little" are you tongue.gif?
Well. Size is relative isn't it. Too an ant or something, I'm maassivvee.

2. Got any cats?
No.

3. Do you like cats?
Not really. I don't mind them or anything. I prefer more loving animals, cats are very independant.

JacobReaper
Cake or cookies?
Cake for sure!

Favorite soda?
Elderflower if I have to =p

Who is 1337er you or you?
Its close but I'll go with me =o

Did you get that awesome ironboard?
YES! But ironing is still  boring as hell!

Why havent you replied? frown.gif
I was in London soorry

Is lagman still in your basement?
Maybe. I hope so. 

PHOOOD
Scrubbers or phoood? tongue.gif
Depends what for :-p

Xcalibur
You gonna answer these questions?
Sorry! Doing my best now =)

Im not gonna bother writing up any if you're not going to show...
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />

<b>BAKUFUNN</b>
who are you?
I'm not really sure myself. When I know who I really am, what my passions are and what I really stand for... I'll let you know. Right now I'm just trying to find myself.

are you real?
I'm honest and always myself. I have superficial tenedancies and insecurities about apperance but I keep everything as real as I can... I know what really matters in life.

why did you join this site?
To find out about flash carts.

do you know your purpose in life?
No. I want to find out one day though. I imagine that its to be a mummy to some lovely kids, and bring them up in a proper way unlike how my sister and I were brought up.

do you have a life?
I'd like to think so yes. Some people might not enjoy the things I do, but I'm happy and surrounded by great people.

what kinds of manga you like? (action, romance)
Not too keen on the really action orientated things. I do prefer something quite mellow. I guess romance and girlie things... silly easy-watching like angelic layer, chobits... that kind of thing. I also absolutly love anything by studio ghibli! People are probably sick of me saying this but I was brought up watching things like  Laputa, Castle in the sky from since I was a toddler. I know thats anime...  you asked about manga... i dont really read much manga =p

are you really a girl?
Yes. Sometimes (periods) I wish I wasnt!!

Are you straight?
No. I'm bisexual

do you like mac or pc?
Macs are more sexy... but PC for compatability!

would you get a ipod or a zune?
Probably an Ipod because they do look really nice and have a good interface!

a DS or a PSP?
DS!!

Naruto or Bleach?
Neither Sorry!

Who is your favorite character in brawl?
I haven't played yet =o Probably peach though or another girl lol!

in all mangas?
chii? she's hot lol

in all time?
Hmm. I dunno. 

Do you use key shortcuts?
For copy and paste yeah, alt tab... thats about it i think. 

how old are you?
20.

do you masturbate?
I'm human, so yes.

was the last question uneasy for you?
Well... being british its nothing something that you'd normally discuss BUT its only natural... I don't think it should be such a taboo.

how many internets do you have?
1 internet connection?

do you know the true meaning of hrth?
NO??? Enlighten me =D 

do you play any blizzard games?
I used to play warcraft the originals... and still occasional kick back on diablo 2! I think they are both blizzard? Oh used to play starcraft as well.... aggess ago.

how many games do you own legitimately?
Quite a few... worked in a game store so the discounted price made it worh it.

Do you think westside should be unbanned?
I thought he already was? But I do respect Costello's decisions, and have a lot of respect for Sam. I do think that west side was just acting like a poop at the wrong time. 

do you think a new ds is going to be released?
No idea... think it'd be pretty stupid if it were! the ds is still going strong!

do you think i made too many questions?
Nah Its all good =)

why dint u answer the last like hundred questions?
No internetz at my sisters =(
<b>
MASTA MIND</b>
Question?
Answer!

<b>NATHILIUS.</b>
Do you love me?
Yes... I love everyone really, not in the lovers sense, but I think everyone is amazing if you take your time to get to know them.

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
Not much, they are lazy fuckers.

<b>NeSchn!</b>
WIll you answer these questions?
NO! Absolutly not. Under no circumstances <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />


----------



## Little (Apr 21, 2008)

*sonicslasher*

Why are you a girl?
Eggs, sperm, chromosomes or something? 

How are baby's born?
Through a miracle. Life being created is amazing,

Why is grass green?
Oh I know this... chlorophyll!!!!!!

Why is the sky blue? 
Nitrogen molecules scattering off water molecules.... or something like that according to the birds eye advert =o


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you love pedophiles? (you did say you love everyone)


Are you actually little?


Ever been to Sweden?


Are you going to be on the next tempcast?


Can I join the Mthrnite Fan Club?


What is "Chiisqi"?


----------



## Little (Apr 21, 2008)

*Awdofgum.*

Do you love pedophiles? (you did say you love everyone)
Some people just do evil things don't they. I'm sure that even though they do despicable things, they are things about them that they are or have done that are truly amazing. Their evil actions outweigh anything good though. There's ugliness and evil inside of everything.... its just more prominent in some people through their actions or desire.  


Are you actually little?
Yes.

Ever been to Sweden?
No, I've flown over it though!!

Are you going to be on the next tempcast?
I really really hope so. I love where the tempcast is going at the moment and really hope that I can continue to be part of it! 

Can I join the Mthrnite Fan Club?
Of course! I'll add you as soon as I find my FTP password!!

What is "Chiisqi"?
I have no idea? I know what a chi square is... but they give me nightmares and make me cry =(


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 21, 2008)

Why don't you have the Orange Box yet?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 21, 2008)

1) What's your favorite pokemon!?
2) I'm drunk right now.. what do you think about that!?
3) Will you be on the next Tempcast?


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 21, 2008)

Punch in the ovaries or kick in the jaw?
Waffles or pancakes?
Aqua teen hunger force or space ghost?
What is the meaning of life?


----------



## webyugioh (Apr 21, 2008)

So, Do you actually know some of the Japanese language or just the Chiisai in you sig to be cute?
If not Japanese, know any other language other than English?
Your flag says you are in England, ever been to any other country?
What is your profession?
Do you like where you work?

Having fun yet?


----------



## Little (Apr 21, 2008)

*Sonic Slasher*

Why don't you have the Orange Box yet?
.... not my genre of game that laddie.
*
COCKROACHMAN*

1) What's your favorite pokemon!?
pikachhuu =) (sooo cliche i know!!)

2) I'm drunk right now.. what do you think about that!?
honestly? if you went out for a great night out, and then come back and went on your PC thats awesome... if you got drunk, alone... at your PC... that's not. 

3) Will you be on the next Tempcast?
Hopefully =D

*CUPAJOE*

Punch in the ovaries or kick in the jaw?
thats not very nice =/ I'll go with the punch because punches hurt less and it shouldnt hurt my fertility. whereas a kick in the jaw might brake my jaw.

Waffles or pancakes?
PANCAKES

Aqua teen hunger force or space ghost?
Aqua teen I reckon!

What is the meaning of life?
42.

*WEBYUGIOH
*
So, Do you actually know some of the Japanese language or just the Chiisai in you sig to be cute?
I did take Japanese classes and I know the obligatory hello and a few phrases but yeah, I don't know Japanese!

If not Japanese, know any other language other than English?
I took spanish at school for 5 years... I know very very little though!!

Your flag says you are in England, ever been to any other country?
Not to live, but I've been on holiday to various places... wales, scotland, US, Australia, spain.

What is your profession?
Being a student ! In July I become a marketing co-ordinator though =o really excited about that.

Do you like where you work?
I did work at Game but I quit because I was doing university 5 days a week, and Game 2 days a week. There was no time for me to do anything else, or to see my boyfriend.

Having fun yet?
Hell yeah!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 21, 2008)

Am i cool?
Is rotten cheese yum?
Have you ever put something in a microwave that went BOOM!?
To warez or not to warez?
More coming for ya


----------



## Little (Apr 21, 2008)

Am i cool?
Find a member of GBAtemp who isn't =o i


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 21, 2008)

It seems you actually showed up. I was afraid you might miss it =/
I originally planned on boycotting your KYT but I didn't because I


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 21, 2008)

Is your real name Kate Nash?  Sorry, "Foundations" just makes me think of you when I hear it for some reason.

Do you think your views on religion and human nature will change as you get older?  i.e. Do you think of those subjects as hard truths in your mind?  Or something that will always shift based on your life experiences?

What did you do when L'Pool won the Champion's League?  Wasn't that one of the best matches you've ever seen?


----------



## Little (Apr 21, 2008)

1. First thing that comes to mind when someone mentions the word Xcalibur?
A sword!! 

2. I know that you are an atheist so I want to know, what is your opinion of religion?
So much to say ! I think a lot of religion tries to use fear to control people (do what we say or your going to hell), or as an excuse to do bad things (suicide bombers, under age incest). I hate that. I also hate how the christian religious leaders judge people and things that aren't explicitly written in the bible... and say oh its what god would have wanted (issues such as cloning for instance). 

3. What is your opinion of me as a religious person?
I think as long as you are happy, and confident in your own beliefs its all good. If you have looked at arguments for and against your particular religion, and have really explored all the possibilities and still come to the same conclusion... then good for you. I have a really dedicated religious friend who actually refuses to even read a chapter of a book like the God Delusion. If he was so dedicated and truly believed, it wouldn't be an issue because he wouldn't be swayed by the arguments. 

4. Who is matt?
My boyfriend.

5. Who is taller, you or mikki?
Not really sure. I don't know how tall she is.

6. Do you still want to do a porn flick with warcueid no that we found out he was a trap?
He was a trap? What kind of trap? But no i never did =p I just wanted to organise "her" into lesbian porn with someone else so i could make the moneys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. Would you want to do a porn flick with me?
No. Sorry. Nothing personal.

8. Dante (Devil May Cry), Snake (Metal Gear Solid), Lara Croft (Tomb Raider), Tifa Lockheart (FFVII). 
Tifa. Lara. Dante. Snake?

9. Now that you're back are you going to continue your IRC terrorrizing sessions? 
I'm having a break from IRC. I've been really shittyily behaved in there recently, snapping at people, acting like a twat, being a general douch and just getting really mad at people for no reason. So when I calm down, I'll be back into IRC =)


----------



## Little (Apr 21, 2008)

Is your real name Kate Nash? Sorry, "Foundations" just makes me think of you when I hear it for some reason.
No, but Kate nash is pretty cool I like her stuff.

Do you think your views on religion and human nature will change as you get older? i.e. Do you think of those subjects as hard truths in your mind? Or something that will always shift based on your life experiences?
Yes for sure. The more you learn, the more you make opinions. We can never know everything. To make a firm decision that okay I believe XYZ and nothing will ever change that is stupid. 

What did you do when L'Pool won the Champion's League? Wasn't that one of the best matches you've ever seen?
We won the champion's league??


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 21, 2008)

WHY SO LITTLE?!!


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 21, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> What did you do when L'Pool won the Champion's League? Wasn't that one of the best matches you've ever seen?
> We won the champion's league??


In 2005.  L'Pool beat Chelsea in the semis, then went on to beat AC Milan in one of the best comebacks ever on the international club stage.  Might be the best match I've ever seen, and I'm not even a L'Pool fan.  Just wondering if you saw it, and what your reaction was.


----------



## Little (Apr 21, 2008)

why so not??

oh yeah that was awesome! Liverpool play so great in europe... we need to see that shit happening in the league!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

